# Can we count post-ACS experience in EOI points claim?



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have a situation where I may need to claim experience (in months) that I have acquired since after I got my ACS report. 

Can someone please tell me if its possible? I mean the post-ACS reported months, can I use them in EOI?

Or do I have to get a new ACS assessment done? Because these months are based on the same job that is the last entry in my ACS report and I need them crucially to get EOI points.. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## johnapones (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello,

Did you get confirmation on what can be done on the situation above?

Regards




Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a situation where I may need to claim experience (in months) that I have acquired since after I got my ACS report.
> 
> ...


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Any work experience post ACS assessment in the nominated field can be counted for points in EOI.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## johnapones (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you for the quick note. Want to be sure how to claim the months after I got my ACS done. I am working for the same company and same profile. I got my ACS results in August 2013. While filing EOI I Gave my date of employment upto April 2014. Do I need to have update Ref letter, pay slips to back my claim.. Basically I am looking for what else do I need in terms of documentation to claim the extra months. Thanks. 



Future_ozzy said:


> Any work experience post ACS assessment in the nominated field can be counted for points in EOI.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Its confusing. To claim points for experience after post ACS aint we supposed to get a new ACS assessment. My ACS has work assessment upto Aug 2013 but I am still working. Can claim points from Sep 2013- to present just like that ? Seniors kindly help


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You just need updated employer references, pay slips and tax documents covering the period post assessment date and it will be accepted as skilled work experience when you make your application.


----------



## johnapones (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you Shell, sorry if I am repeating myself here. I have submitted self declaration on Notarize document. Do I need to get the new self declaration with the updated date or do I specifically need reference letter from my company. Secondly when do I submit this document would the CO ask me to submit this or do I need to submit this with my application? Thanks in Advance!!



_shel said:


> You just need updated employer references, pay slips and tax documents covering the period post assessment date and it will be accepted as skilled work experience when you make your application.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Self notorised? Do you have no evidence of your current employment? 

Self notorised is fine for companies that employed you in the past and either no longer exist or the structure has changex but if you still work there you need evidence. Employment contract? Pay slips, tax documents etc. If you have pay evidence you may not need a reference.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

I agree with _shel.

You need to submit the evidence which proves that you are still working with same company.
This includes: Bonafied letter/service certificate stating your name, date of joining on company letterhead.
It should have the most recent date.
Apart from that you should provide the payslips for the period between ACS assessment date and current/last month alongwith bank statement showing the salary getting credited.

Any tax statements, appraisal letters should make your claim very strong.


----------



## johnapones (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you Shel/Expat2013,

I can get a Service Letter/Payslips/Bank Statement/Income Tax Document and would get them True copy certified. Where do I need to update/Upload them? Would the CO ask for these letters or do I need to submit them as soon as I file for my Visa? Thanks!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You need to submit them with your application if you are using it to claim points. Dont wait to be asked for them, that will only delay the processing of your visa.


----------



## zara_g (Nov 24, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a situation where I may need to claim experience (in months) that I have acquired since after I got my ACS report.
> 
> ...


Hi Rah1x.
I have the same situation as you. I got my assessment Aug 2013 and I ve been working since then in the same company and same role. I am wondering did you apply for a reassessment for your rest of work experience or you used the old Acs and it worked. I am looking forward to hear your experience.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

zara_g said:


> Hi Rah1x.
> I have the same situation as you. I got my assessment Aug 2013 and I ve been working since then in the same company and same role. I am wondering did you apply for a reassessment for your rest of work experience or you used the old Acs and it worked. I am looking forward to hear your experience.


No need to get re-assessed. Use the same assessment and supplement it with a new reference letter (or notarized statutory declaration) to prove and state employment between Aug-2013 till now, pay slips, EPF slips, bank statements, promotion letters (if any), and any other document to prove your employment since Aug-2013 till now..


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

zara_g said:


> Hi Rah1x.
> I have the same situation as you. I got my assessment Aug 2013 and I ve been working since then in the same company and same role. I am wondering did you apply for a reassessment for your rest of work experience or you used the old Acs and it worked. I am looking forward to hear your experience.


no need to redo ACS... follow the other reply and supply your docs from current job....


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,

First things first- in your letter, there should be statements of the sort *Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under xxxxxx of the ANZSCO Code. The following employment after mmm-yyyy is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to xxxxxx* Please share these statements from your letter for expats here to give you an accurate suggestion.

As for your title being promoted from JD to SJD (congrats BTW!) is concerned: it is not an issue as long as your new reference letter states and clarifies that you are still performing the same (or maybe even more) roles and responsibilities for your ANZSCO.



amromalkawi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been invited to lodge visa application for 189 so I asked my current employer to give me updated reference letter to attach it with the application . I was recently given new position of "Senior Java Developer" where as the old one was "Java Developer" . I applied to ACS before one year with the old position of "Java Developer" and the assessment letter result was as below :
> 
> ...


----------



## amromalkawi (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you a lot Form1229 for your response ... I got positive ACS as follows : 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
.
.
The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


I am aware that I should claim points after "September 2008" as per ACS .The new refernece letter will contain the same responsibilities but my concern was because of the new role "Senior Java Developer". 

regards,


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

okay. Relax then. Just get the new reference letter from your employer. Verify and double check that the roles & responsibilities mentioned by your employer are still inline with your ANZSCO, and you are good to go.



amromalkawi said:


> Thank you a lot Form1229 for your response ... I got positive ACS as follows :
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> ...


----------



## amromalkawi (Feb 17, 2015)

Form1229 said:


> okay. Relax then. Just get the new reference letter from your employer. Verify and double check that the roles & responsibilities mentioned by your employer are still inline with your ANZSCO, and you are good to go.



thank a lot Form1229 . I will have the same responsibilities as the one presented to ACS in the old reference letter . thank you again and good luck.


----------



## zara_g (Nov 24, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> no need to redo ACS... follow the other reply and supply your docs from current job....


Hi Rah1x.
Thanks for your reply. Would you please let me know how do you know about this? have you yourself experienced such case. Sorry that I am asking since I am very concerned about this.


----------



## hari_sudhan (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Form1229

I understand that we need to submit document proofs for claiming extra months ( beyond ACS assessed duration) for current employment , such as statutory declaration/pay slips/tax statement etc, but when ( what stage of the visa process ) do we need to submit them ?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry mate... I haven't gone through the visa stage, and it seems that I never will. But, hopefully someone here will post the relevant info that you seek. If I were you, knowing that it takes at least 60 days (2 months) for CO to be allocated, I would postpone this documentation to be as near to the 60 day boundary as possible so as to make it look as "current" as one can have. For example, if you uploaded these documents in June, but CO gets allocated in August (lets say), then again CO might want to see a proof of your continued employment for July and August months.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have gained additional experience after my ACS skill assessment. This additional experience gives me a boost of 5 points. 
I wrote to ACS asking if I can simply add this additional experience in my EOI. They refused advising me to go through latest ACS skill assessment.

I have read at several places that it is ok to claim additional experience in EOI without going through skill assessment again.

Is there anyone, who has claimed additional experience without going through another ACS skill assessment and got the visa grant?

Thanks,
Alpha


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for ACS but I do not have the pay slips on my old organization however I have the experience letter from the company and also have pay slips and other documents from recent company. Is there issue if i apply for ACS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajambition said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS but I do not have the pay slips on my old organization however I have the experience letter from the company and also have pay slips and other documents from recent company. Is there issue if i apply for ACS.


What other documents do you have for the period that you do not have payslips ?

Job offer
IT returns
FOrm 16 A
FIRM 26AS
Bank statements showing salary credited 
PF deductions 
Any other promotions or other documents 

Cheers


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

I have Job offer, experience letter,, and IT returns.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajambition said:


> I have Job offer, experience letter,, and IT returns.


Is the company still in existence?
How many employees do they have ?
What is the period for which you don't have payslips

Cheers


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes company still exist.. 
Its from 2011 to 2013


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

How many employees?

Cheers


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

More than 1 lack employees.. Its IBM india..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajambition said:


> More than 1 lack employees.. Its IBM india..


Then I fail to understand why you would not have payslips or bank statement or PF deductions statements or form 16 ?

Any particular reason ?

Cheers


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

Its been a long time and that time i had not planned for immigration so did not keep those files secure.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajambition said:


> Its been a long time and that time i had not planned for immigration so did not keep those files secure.


I presume you will not be getting a reference letter from that period

Would you be in a position to get a statutory declaration from your manager or team leader of that period ?

Cheers


----------



## Rajambition (Aug 14, 2017)

I believe so.. Is it enoug to get manager approval email with roles and respinsibility i performed in IBM. 

If yes.. Ciuld you please help me with any format. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Rajambition said:


> I believe so.. Is it enoug to get manager approval email with roles and respinsibility i performed in IBM.
> 
> If yes.. Ciuld you please help me with any format.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Email from the manager is not sufficient. Your manager has to give a statutory declaration of the time period and your roles & responsibilities during that period on the stamp paper duly sworn before the Notary Public. This has to be supported by your experience letter or termination letter or payslips(1st & last one) for that duration.


----------

